# Hello From Yorkshire



## jbw

Just joined all you watch freaks...Into anything to do with watches but mainly Pilot / Military and divers.Seem to have the urge to swap and change my collection all the time...i must really go see a Doctor!


----------



## nursegladys

jbw said:


> Just joined all you watch freaks...Into anything to do with watches but mainly Pilot / Military and divers.Seem to have the urge to swap and change my collection all the time...i must really go see a Doctor!


welcome to the world with no time :blink: :rltb:


----------



## DaveE

Welcome


----------



## Julian Latham

Welcome.

Which flavour of Yorkshire (North, West or South)? There seems to be quite a strong 'northern contingent' to the forum.

Regards

Julian L


----------



## jbw

Hi Julian.

I see you are from Huddersfield...I am just down the road from you mate...In Cleckheaton! So for Everyone other than

Julian that's in West Yorks. Eye were well int tat watches upt North lol!


----------



## mrteatime

welcome to the forum....one in north yorks here


----------



## PhilM

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest

Welcome mate :rltb:


----------



## bowie

welcome :rltb: used to live in Halifax now further up north

bowie


----------



## adrian

Welcome. Resistance is futile, you will be assimilated. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SeattleMike

Welcome!


----------



## kozza6

hi from another newbie....i live in leeds myself.

kozza.


----------



## jbw

Hi Kozza.

Yes just down the road from me...I think us Northerners will have to have a watch meet at some point!


----------



## mrteatime

jbw said:


> Hi Kozza.
> 
> Yes just down the road from me...I think us Northerners will have to have a watch meet at some point!


sounds like a plan


----------



## kozza6

mrteatime said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kozza.
> 
> Yes just down the road from me...I think us Northerners will have to have a watch meet at some point!
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a plan
Click to expand...

sounds good to me too.

kozza.


----------



## Guz

Welcome to the mad house :bb: :bb: :bb: :bb:


----------



## mrteatime

kozza6 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kozza.
> 
> Yes just down the road from me...I think us Northerners will have to have a watch meet at some point!
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a plan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good to me too.
> 
> kozza.
Click to expand...

shall we sort out a date then???? and where???


----------



## jbw

York / Leeds / Huddersfield and Cleckheaton (Near Bradford/Leeds).We need to come up with a place and a date then! I don't mind having a bit of a drive out...pitty about not having any beer though!. Wetherby / Tadcaster??? Some nice pubs there we could meet and not too far out...still ok to get to from York.


----------



## mrteatime

jbw said:


> York / Leeds / Huddersfield and Cleckheaton (Near Bradford/Leeds).We need to come up with a place and a date then! I don't mind having a bit of a drive out...pitty about not having any beer though!. Wetherby / Tadcaster??? Some nice pubs there we could meet and not too far out...still ok to get to from York.


thats cool....im happy to drive as it happens.....tad would be cool


----------



## jbw

Tadcaster would be great.Lets see if Julian and Kozza are interested.


----------

